# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Bloquer le zoom de l'cran d'un iphone

## Dcibel

Bonjour,

J'ai dvelopp une application web pour le safari de l'iphone de saisie de commandes pour des commerciaux d'un domaine viticole, mais sur la saisie des commandes l'cran zoom tout seul aprs le choix d'un article et cela demande au commercial de "rduire" l'cran avec les 2 doigts. Existe-t-il une procdure pour bloquer le zoom ?

Merci !

----------


## Dcibel

Yes, j'ai fini par trouver sur le web !

Voila le meta :


```
<meta name="viewport" content="user-scalable=no">
```

Merci  :
http://blog.jaysalvat.com/article/op...-ou-ipod-touch

----------

